# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? > Hà Nội >  Kem NZ (New Zealand) - Quán kem ngon ở Hà Nội

## thietht

New Zealand là một quán kem khá nổi tiếng với món kem chua độc đáo. Tại đây bạn có thể thưởng thức đủ mùi vị: dâu, chanh leo, xoài, mơ, sôcôla, táo. Vị kem chua chua ngọt ngọt khiến bạn có cảm giác đỡ đi cái nóng mùa hè. Và nếu bạn thấy có quá nhiều vị mình thích khiến khó lòng chọn lựa thì có thể gọi cho mình một ly kem hoa quả tổng hợp mát lạnh.


Ngồi trong không gian với màu xanh lá cây dịu mát và nhâm nhi ly kem của mình hay ngắm nhìn những bức tranh kem treo xung quanh tường chắc chắn sẽ khiến bạn quên đi cái oi bức của mùa hè. Bạn có thể chọn nơi đây là nơi nghỉ chân hay gặp gỡ bạn bè.


Diện tích của quán không rộng nên ban ngày chỉ có thể phục vụ được khoảng 20 khách. Buổi tối, rất nhiều bàn ghế được bày ra ngoài để có thể phục vụ số lượng lớn khách đi chơi và đi bộ buổi tối. ﻿





_Địa chỉ: 37 Trần Hưng Đạo - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội_

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Kem New Zealand - Trần Hưng Đạo*

Hoặc 

_Địa chỉ: 39 Lý Thường Kiệt - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội_

*>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Kem New Zealand - Lý Thường Kiệt*




Cùng khám phá các* quán kem ngon ở Hà Nội* - *quan kem ngon o Ha Noi*

----------


## thuty

Mình ăn ở đây rồi, đắt phết. Không hiểu sao đông lắm hơ hơ

----------


## lunas2

nhìn mún ăn quá

----------

